# Multiple Hedgehogs



## raebon317 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it better to have two males or two females in the same cage?


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

It's better to have each hedgehog in a separate cage. Hedgehogs are solitary creatures and do not need, and often times don't like, the company of another hog.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

JulieAnne put it succinctly. If you want more info, you can read the forum archives, but basically:

Two males will territory-battle and try to injure or kill each other.
A male and a female will mate, and if still together when babies show up, likely eat the babies.
Two females who have never met before are likely to try to injure each other.
Two females who are sisters, mother/daughter, or otherwise well-acquainted might tolerate each other, but should still have a double-large cage with two of everything (food, water, hidey-holes, wheels) so they don't need to share if they don't want to.

It's fairly strongly recommended that if you have multiple hedgehogs, you keep them in separate cages. If they're two females, you can try having them in carefully-supervised playtime. Even if they've gotten along for months, they may suddenly have a squabble.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I was curious what a hedgehog territory battle would look like so I found a video on YouTube. Quite possibly the cutest battle EVER.






But definitely not a good idea to house males together.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I have two female hedgehogs that stay in separate cages. I take them out together for play time at nights sometimes. For the most part they ignore each other but I would NEVER cage them together. God forbid one morning I wake up to a bloody or dead hedgie when I knew better.


----------

